# Another stance width question



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Completely arbitrary. I ride 21.5 at 5.4", and that's a come down for me from 22.5. Anything narrower feels wrong. Go figure.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm 6'0 and also ride at 23.5 but I've always had a wide stance from my surfing and skating days. Just change it up and try it and if it feels weird change it back.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

My opinion is to keep going wide until before the knees hurt. I'm 5'10" and ride at 23.5". I tried less but it felt like I didn't have flexibility for landing jumps. I tried 24", but after a couple hours my knees were hurting. Not end my day hurting, but enough to know it wasn't right.

Here's one thing that I tried to help determine my stance width. I stood on the 3rd step on the stairs at my house and jumped down. I tried la ding with narrow stance and wide stance. When something felt natural, I measured the width of my knees.

-joel


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, anytime you change your setup, it will feel awkward for one, maybe, two runs. If it still feels awkward after a couple runs, then most likely, that means you haven't dialed it in yet.

Also, don't forget stance angles. I've found they can have as considerable of an impact as your stance width. For a while, I had the generic 15/15 duck, but I just couldn't bend my knees right no matter what my width was. I then experimented and found 21/21 to be ideal for me.

Actually, once I dialed in my angles, I find I could adjust my width between 21 and 23 inches with minimal impact in my riding. I spend most of my time with a 21 inch width, but if I wanted to practice bigger jumps, I'd widen it out a bit and I could still carve decently.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm 6'2/6'3 and I've changed my stance width and angles so many times over the years I've lost track of what I'm riding now. I generally just stand on the board when I'm setting up a new one and start with what feels natural. If I need to tweak it at the mountain I do so but I'm at the stage where the only air I get is if I have to avoid an obstacle or I have no other option so I'm more concerned with comfort and maneuverability rather than leverage and landing stability. 

It really does just depend on what feels right to you and what type of riding you do the most of.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It is totally a feel thing but of course if you are an eternal perfectionist like me you never fully trust just "feeling" and hope there is some sort of objective measure, which of course there isn't.

So i tried a couple of widths today, bumped it up from 23.5 to 24.25 and it felt good. I would say it felt slightly worse on the flat or traversing but better carving and going down the steeps. I rode with this for a couple of hours and enjoyed it. So much so that i thought i had it dialed and wouldn't adjust it anymore however i got the "what ifs?" and cranked it to 25 thinking that if it was better before then where is my limit.

Well, i enjoyed 25 a lot too, certainly more than 23.5. Some of this might have been some nice new feeling that made me feel like i had cracked something but it was mostly about feeling lower to the ground and my knees being bent rather than struggling to feel neutral and poised which i did at 23.5. I also no longer needed to push my knees out to get control over my board! So far so good.

Anyway, i will try again tomo with 25 and see where i get to as i have a sneaky feeling today's euphoria will be followed by tomorrow's new problem 

Oh and fyi i added 2 degrees of cant to the binding too.


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

lisevolution said:


> I'm 6'2/6'3 and I've changed my stance width and angles so many times over the years I've lost track of what I'm riding now. I generally just stand on the board when I'm setting up a new one and start with what feels natural. If I need to tweak it at the mountain I do so but I'm at the stage where the only air I get is if I have to avoid an obstacle or I have no other option so I'm more concerned with comfort and maneuverability rather than leverage and landing stability.
> 
> It really does just depend on what feels right to you and what type of riding you do the most of.


I am in the same boat as you. I have been riding for about 5-6 years now and I change my setup SO MANY TIMES!!! I have lost count!!! I mostly rock 15/-15 or 12/-12 at around 22.5-23".

In my experience...these are the factors that will determine your stance. 

(1) It depends on what kind of riding you want to do. When I'm doing mostly jumps...I like it pretty wide (23") with 15/-15...feels more stable. I am 5'5" and 155 lbs (stocky build). If I am doing rails/boxes...I like 12/-12 or 9/-9 and a bit narrower 21-22". 

(2) I think you have to factor in body type. Say...the size of your leg muscles/bones, hip width, shoulder width and torso vs leg length. 

I ride Big Bear in Cali where I see a lot of PROS on the slopes. Its weird cuz I even question some of their widths/angles...."why the hell do they have it like that? It looks a little uncomfortable." 

Case in point: Simon Chamberlain. Dude is *TALL AS HELL*. I am guessing 6'2-6'4...and his width looks NARROW...20-22 maybe. I originally thought that because he was tall...that his width was going to be wide 23+. But its not true. 

But than again I don't know for sure...I think body type has some but not a whole lot to do with it. 

(3) Board shape, length and flex. I believe that "every board" has an "optimal" width/angle setup and its your job to find it and see if it will work for you. If you can find it...that is where you will get the best "performance/pop/flex/potential" from the board WHILE still having your lower body (knees/ankles/muscles) be at its most comfortable with the least amount of pain. 

(4) The most important one I have found to be the biggest factor in the width and angles is: Riding skill/experience and CARVING CORRECTLY/PROPER EDGE CONTROL!!! 

This is *ONE REASON* why I NEVER jumped on the rocker/hybrid camber craze when it first came out. I have *ALWAYS* stuck with tried and true camber because (1) I believe I have found the "BEST" width/angle for that particular board and (2) I know how to carve/press the board "properly" and control my edges. I do think rocker/hybrid camber is innovative, new and something thats good...BUT...I believe the real reason they came out with it...was because they saw that people were not or could not learn how to carve correctly and did not have proper form/technique for superior/good edge control. So...they invented the rocker so you basically didn't have to put as *"MUCH EFFORT"* into your carves and basically had *ALL* or enough edge control. 

Why do you think all the *OG PROS* "mainly" still use tried and true camber...??? Because of all the reasons I stated above.

Case in point: Myself. After 5-6 seasons now...I believe I have finally learned the proper form/technique for carving with a cambered board...which is why I am able to change my angles and widths at free will. They ALL FEEL comfortable now...because I have FINALLY learned how to carve properly. I believe that when you have had enough experience/time and skill in learning how to properly carve a snowboard...your stance will "FINALLY" feel the *MOST COMFORTABLE* no matter what it looks like.

My best advice is to play with it until you find what works. And (2) learn how to carve "properly" with the right form/technique for good edge control.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everyone.

Just wanted to update and of course thank you all for your input. 

I have now ridden 25" for a couple of days and although the initial euphoria has worn off slightly i think it is still the right stance or thereabouts. Problem with my board is that i need the backwards adjustment to centre the bindings so i can't make micro adjustments to the stance width to dial it exactly!


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Klang180 said:


> Problem with my board is that i need the backwards adjustment to centre the bindings so i can't make micro adjustments to the stance width to dial it exactly!


In English please.


----------



## Klang180 (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha sorry JoJo you make a good point. It is actually a difficult problem to describe but basically i have to mount my bindings with the adjustment slots going perpendicular to the board's length rather than going sideways. As a result i cannot make small adjustments to my stance as i have to use the inserts rather than the holes on the binding plates.

Hmm i didn't make that any clearer did i :dizzy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jojotherider said:


> In English please.


Uh well it's pretty clear just trying to center the feet on the board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Klang180 said:


> Haha sorry JoJo you make a good point. It is actually a difficult problem to describe but basically i have to mount my bindings with the adjustment slots going perpendicular to the board's length rather than going sideways. As a result i cannot make small adjustments to my stance as i have to use the inserts rather than the holes on the binding plates.
> 
> Hmm i didn't make that any clearer did i :dizzy:


You were clear. Can you not turn your binding disc perp. to change the centering?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i don't know my stance width or even how to measure it


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

CassMT said:


> i don't know my stance width or even how to measure it


Same. I just ride whatever feels right. No need to mess with width measurements in my opinion :dunno:


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Klang180 said:


> Haha sorry JoJo you make a good point. It is actually a difficult problem to describe but basically i have to mount my bindings with the adjustment slots going perpendicular to the board's length rather than going sideways. As a result i cannot make small adjustments to my stance as i have to use the inserts rather than the holes on the binding plates.
> 
> Hmm i didn't make that any clearer did i :dizzy:


Ah, I gotcha now.

Are you mounting the discs that way to center yourself on the board as ridinbend asked? If so, can you switch the disc and then adjust the heel cup to center your feet on the board? You'd end up messing with the fit of the binding of course, but you could adjust the straps to compensate.


----------

